
Ask HN: Is remote work here forever? - xfour
My company has done what appears to be the standard for the non-faang company WFH until the end of the year.<p>My city has decided to build a road through my backyard, making me want to move. I have the gamble a bit, so looking for everyone’s opinions.<p>Has WFH hit the tipping point where it’s just the new normal, or should I expect to still need to remain in the Bay Area?
======
kgjhgkhkjh
Yep. Companies are realizing the amount of money they can save , even the
service companies which i thought would be the last one to do so
[https://www.businesstoday.in/current/corporate/post-
coronavi...](https://www.businesstoday.in/current/corporate/post-
coronavirus-75-percent-of-3-5-lakh-tcs-employees-permanently-work-from-home-
up-from-20-percent/story/401981.html)

------
seanwilson
I hope so for the planet at least. Millions of people driving to and from work
every day in cases where it's not needed is such a waste of resources and
time.

------
some_furry
I don't know, but I sure hope so!

I've worked remote for most of my career, and I've had a few bait-and-switches
from companies where they'd promise "100% remote" until we get to the offer
stage of the interview, then they'd say "actually we need you to move to
$bigTechCity". (I don't want to move to an expensive city. I want to live in
the home I'm paying a mortgage on.)

------
maps7
I think there's a chance companies will slowly go back to office as normal
instead of WFH. Just a suspicion though.

Off topic: Do you get paid for giving up some of your land/backyard?

------
devchris10
For the most part yes.

Some companies realize remote working is good for their needs while others do
not. Also, it obviously depends on whether a company is built looking at
remote working as an option early on (Gitlab) or it has to
experiment/transition its way there much later.

The pandemic has undoubtedly accelerated the consideration for companies in
general, and I believe the number of companies favorable to remote work has
risen.

------
muzani
Things have slowed down enough in my company that we're back in the office.
WFH is sub optimal for a lot of people, especially senior programmers who also
tend to have several kids, or those who can't afford a house that fits a
computer desk.

However, in places like the US, it looks like the pandemic isn't going
anywhere soon.

------
s1t5
A number of companies have plans to return to the office between now and the
beginning of next year. Best to check with your employer before making any
lifechanging decisions but my impression is that remote work will simply be
more accepted and common in the future, it won't be for everyone and forever.

------
softsound
As someone who works remote, I bet a lot of companies will see the benefits of
it moreso this year then any other, they will also see all of the drawbacks. I
think it will become more common in some areas that are fine with drawbacks
though (generally companies that pay well anyway).

------
radicalturkey
Yes. My uncle recently started working from home and it looks as though it is
going to be a long term thing. It a a win win for both the employer and the
employee in many cases.

------
WheelsAtLarge
I'm one that believes that there will not be a long term vaccine for Covid-19.
We will need to get a shot every so often, at best, similar to the flu shot
every year. Given the potential deadliness of the disease working from home
will be here until we come up with a cure or a way to control it.

Will WFH be here forever? Probably not but it will be here for most of the
working life of most people living today.

I also think that it will evolve into something different than the way it
works now. Most people can't work from home and deal with the distractions.
Something different will evolve but I don't really know what. Maybe something
like WeWork but offices that can be disinfected on a per user basis.

------
quietthrow
Yes but it’s not binary as you or most people think today and it’s not because
lack of intelligence or anything like that. it’s just that work has existed in
a binary form largely since industrialized work was invented. The best way to
think of the answer to your questions is that parts of “work” will become
remote. Depending on the work for some it might be overnight. For some it will
be over time. For some (people and companies)it will some part of their work
(And their dependent supply chains and that too recursively). This is not
going to be driven by people’s wants btw the way. Yes some part of it will be
but large part of it will be due to efficiencies forced by a capitalist/for
profit world we operatin. If you can provide a product or service x% cheaper
while maintaining everything else equal you will, and it’s increases your
margins(at best) and at worse it keeps you from going extinct as your
competitors already do it.

------
adityarao310
Gradually, and then all of a sudden

------
chmaynard
Be patient. All will be revealed soon, grasshopper. :)

